# Cottage cheese ...alternative help...



## sicko (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello I am currently clean bulking....

I study at UK , although for the time being i am in Cyprus for 2 weeks left. Here the cottage cheese has 4 grams of fat per 100 grams.....Therefore one serving of 225 grams will give me 25 grams of protein and 10 grams of fat....which I know is the bad fat.....The fact that i am bulking it doesnt mean that I can take all shit down my throat....
In UK i can find non-fat cottage cheese......Are there any alternatives for the time being? chicken and meat before sleeping sits in my throat....having the iso-protein shake with EFAs...well....i find it counterproductive since they willl be digested quickly despite the EFAs........

any suggestions?


----------



## sicko (Aug 26, 2006)

just a thought...
egg whites are more slowly digested than whey arent they?

....so..6 egg whites + efas would do the trick?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 26, 2006)

no egg whites aren't that slow burning.

Try getting a casein shake and add some natty pb.


----------



## sicko (Aug 26, 2006)

well..the point is not buying another shake........

thanks for the thought anyway


----------



## Douglas Quaid (Aug 28, 2006)

anybody ever seen a casein protein with no carbs like isopure, aren't all  protein sources slow digesting other than whey, some say high in tyrosine but also high in tryptophan like turkey, won't it make you sleepy?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 28, 2006)

why are you afraid of 10g of fat from cottage cheese? are you already eating a lot of saturated fat in your daily diet that you need to worry about 10g in your pre-bed meal?

saturated fat is NOT the devil, and i think you people are waaay over complicating things.


----------



## sicko (Aug 28, 2006)

Yanick said:


> why are you afraid of 10g of fat from cottage cheese? are you already eating a lot of saturated fat in your daily diet that you need to worry about 10g in your pre-bed meal?
> 
> saturated fat is NOT the devil, and i think you people are waaay over complicating things.


 
i think you are right.....

if all we do all day is to keep my saturated fat low....extremely low.....then 8 grams of saturated fat pre-bed would not be a bad thing.....hormonal balance too....


----------



## Yanick (Aug 28, 2006)

lots of sources who preach about how bad sat fat is for you still say you can intake about 10% of kcals as saturated fat. and these are the watch your fat, but eat any fuckin carbs you want people. and these are also people who mainly deal with out of shape, sedentary individuals who's idea of a balanced meal is a peanut butter and jelly sandwich...


----------

